# Strike force



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok, my plan is that we have at most 6 people who play PCs (background is a team of characters doing surgical strikes, decimating enemy armies, fighting of 10x as men as themselves, heroic last stands and so on.) who i would prefer to be space marines or IG of any other imperials, however 1 person can be another race (ask me first). i'll also want 4 NPC players who will be anyone who isnt a main character (this includes those who are seen lots but dont do any actual fighting much [like Admiral Quintus, commander of the strike cruiser we use] and baddies) 
Characters are to be layed out like this:

THIS THREAD HAS STARTED, IF YOU WANT TO JOIN PM ME!

Name: (serious please)

Race: 

Wargear: (i would like a lot of detail here)

Reason for being on team: (again, put some thought into this)

Speciality:

Anything else worth mentioning: 


EXAMPLE:

Name: Titus Exidrian

Race: Heroes of armageddon marine

Wargear: 
Encasement of Idrial: Ornate power armour with litanies of hate writen on it.
Of Crimson and Azure: A power axe, has increased power output due to modification made while battling meganobs on armageddon
Bringer of faith: Bolt pistol with flamer attatchment, has an ork kill count on it, which means from far of it appears very scratched
Deathorbs: Frag grenades.

Reason for being on team: Kill heretics and Xenos

Speciality: Anti ork, having killed many on armageddon. also good with frontal assaults and grenades.

Anything else worth mentioning: Serves in the Heroes of Armageddon chapter, founded from marines stranded on Armageddon, has a great amount of different gene-seed. was originally a black templar, and has served in the deathwatch. Has a hatred of orks knowing no bounds.

Players (8, more people wanted to play!): 
Sgt. Feron Kantus
Jake "the tank" Mercer
Herald "The Brain" Kor
(ex) Veteran Sergeant Gideon Astelan
Sophia Diov
Tarvus Hellion
Liam Tolle
Tech-Priest Daeex Machinus

Xenos Character (1):
"The Nameless"

Baddie players (4):
Nightbringer.

Ok, we will be Using a system for play similar to the Actual 40k games, but with a few adjustments, to ensure fair play. I wont reveal it, but rest assured, it is going to be fair...


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Name:Sgt. Feron Kantus

Race: Human Karskin Stormtrooper

Wargear: Voss Patern Hellgun, Garm Pattern Service Bolt Pistol, Waller Pattern Mark VI Power Sword, Carapace Armor

Reason for being on team: Rigid obediance to Imperial creed and Duty to Cadia

Speciality: Search and Destroy missions, Fighting Xenos Eldar in peticular

Anything else worth mentioning: Served with the Karskin Stormtroopers for many years but seems to know more about Xenos then most stormtroopers many suspect he served as an Inquisitorial Stormtrooper


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I be a tank driver? If I can, I would like the folowing to be my char:

Name: Jake 'the tank' Mercer 

Race: Human (guard)

Wargear: Flack armor, with scavenged carapace greeves and shoulders. Autopistol with extra clips. Lasgun, also with an extra power pack for situations where a recharge isnt posible. a long bladed boot knife, taken from a dead catachan. Krak grenades. Always inexplicably has a cigar and a light.

Reason: The comisar was standing nearby when the offer was made to join the team. The rest is history.

Speciality: He is trained to drive all guard vihicles. In his time with the team, he has also goten proficent with rhinos and, in a crash course on an almost failed mission, land speeders.

Other: He has a love for flame weapons, but likes ordanance even more. He served in the Hergokan 45th guard regement for 6 years, and in the Hergokan PDF for 4 years before that. Has been on the team for 7 years. Always takes orders without question, but is likely to complain about them and blame the officer when things go bad. Has an irational fear and distrust of commisars. 

If I cant be a tank driver, than I would like to replace that advantage with a democharge and a flamer.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> Has an irational fear and distrust of commisars.


"Arrational fear of commissars"? Is that possible? I say that's very Rational.... Oh and you can have your tank driver, that could be fun.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, what would a spec ops team be without an psyker huh?

*Name:* Herald "The Brain" Kor

*Race:* Human (Psyker)

*Wargear:* Cadian pattern Flak Vest, Helmet and Rebreather, Necromundia pattern Lasgun with plenty of "hot shot" power packs, Mars pattern Combat Shotgun with various special issue rounds, Force Staff

*Reason for being on team:* Herald's choices were quite limited from the get go, but when he heard tale that a Black Ship might be comming to his neck of the woods, he figured he would be safer out on the battle field. Given the prior choice almost always ended horribly for all those involved, Herald calculated he had greater odds serving in the Imperial Guard then he did with the Inquisition. So here he is after surviving basic and a rather short binding ceremony, ready to use his natural abilities to the benefit of his commanders and comrades (who may or may not refer to him with the same title, and usually don't).

*Speciality:* Psyker powers; Herald also has a knack for being able to "procure" just about anything he or his comrades can't requisition normally.

*Anything else worth mentioning:* A definate fear of Demons, Commissars, and Women, so woe is Herald should he ever come across a Demonic Female Commissar. His previous service record is completely unknown, even to his commanding officers, when questioned on the issue his response is always the same, "I am not the Psyker you are looking for." As he waves his hand before his face and uses his powers of suggestion, which usually earns him a week in the brig and half rations. Because of this, Herald is a rather gangly young man who suffers from mild symptoms of malnutrition.

Obviously a new member to the team, if that fits the fluff.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

name: vetern sergeant gideon astalan

race: former member of the shadow knights space marines

wargear- a lightening claw used by a former chapter master of the shadow knights, a ornate bolter also used by the same chapter master, mark 6 'corvus' armour.

reason: was exiled from the shadow after he turned on his own squad after they refused to assault a bunker, he executed each one of them and was placed on a holding cell onboard the glory where he was then given the chance to join the strike force.

Speciality:killing anything in a very gory fashion and hunting his 'prey'

other: is known to be barbaric (a fellow marine once compared him to the pre-heresy world eaters but gideon simply beheaded him) this caused much problems and soon found himself killing his squad.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I've PMed you about a possible place as a Xenos character. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Sophia Diov

Race: Sister of Battle (Mistress)

Wargear: Soroitas Power armour of the order of our martyred lady, master crafted pair of neural whips, Dodwyn-De’az bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades.

Reason for being on team: To kill heretics and any other threats to the Imperium. Also to make sure the strike force remains pure and doesn’t turn to chaos.

Specialty: Close combat and interrogation. Also boost the squad morale in close combat.

Anything else worth mentioning: Served in the order of our martyred ladies for many years until she was finally promoted to a Mistress. She leaded her squad against a group of rouge psychers. Her entire repenita’s squad was eliminated. She was the only survivor. She was then transferred to the strike force until more repenita’s. Is very fanatic, more then the average sister.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Now that my character has been excepted I've made a minor change and here it is!

Name: "The Nameless"

Race: Eldar Harlequin

Wargear: White, emotionless face mask, Harlequin's Kiss on each hand, Plasma Grenades, Flip Belt and Holo-Suit

Reason for being on team: Harlequins always appear on the eve of momentous occasions, and these are not always for the Eldar. While his reasons for being at the scene of the mission are unexplained, it is obvious he's there for a reason.

Speciality: Close-Combat. Only few can match him when it comes to it and he can slaughter whole groups of enemies in just a few minutes. This however is made up for by the fact that he has no long ranged firepower and is so disturbing that no-one is likely to try and aid him in a fight

Background: Little is known of his background, and even his own race could tell you very little. What is known is that once he became trapped upon the Path of Damnation he chose to forgo all roles of the Solitaire apart from those of dances and war and at the same time of losing his soul to Slaanesh he also decided to do something very unusual, he chose to give up his name. Over time he received the nickname shown above yet it is still very disturbing as it makes him appear even less of an individual. . .


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Tarvus Hellion

Race: Member of the Soul Reaper Chapter

Wargear: Terminator Armour ( Silver )
Frag and Krak Grenades (4 of each)
The Exorcist Claw ( Gauntlet Force Weapon with integral storm bolter-2 magazines carried, only for extreme situations)
Master drafted rune sword

Speciality: Psychic based CC attacks, causes severe damage to enemy formations and causes general havoc

Background: Former Leader of the Soul Reaper space marine chapter before they were disbanded for barbaric behaviours. Unlike most of the chapter who were killed Tarvus was deemed to useful an asset to kill so is sent on elite detachments were he is known to be affective at getting the job done. While officially not part of any chapter now he usually works with the Black Templars though he does not like them.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

dang i wanted to be a xeno...oh well! here's my character;

Name: Liam Tolle

Race: Sword Brother of the Black Templars Space Marines

Reason: During his years as am astartes Liam has had numerous visions granted to him, most are very troubling. He has a very violent hatred of xenos and anything that threatens the imperium for that matter and due to his extreme hatred he has been sent by his commander to this team to teach them about how hatred of the xenos and warp can save them in battle.

Specialty: a close combat powerhouse. he wields an ornate power sword along with a combat shield, a combination that is usually not seen anymore since the heresy but still thrives in the Black Templars. He is utterly without fear and thus boosts the moral of whoever is near to him.

Anything Else: Is a very pious and resolute individual. He is the pride of his crusade being that he is still young and has much room to grow from his already formidable abilities. Although he is a Space Marine he still has his humanity in that he cares about what happens to civilians and others that cant protect themselves and is able to get along with non-astartes.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Name: Tech-Priest Daeex Machinus

Race: Techmarine

Wargear: Emrikh's Apparel (Artificer armour with Servo-harness), Forgefire (Consecrated boltgun, each shot fired burns hotter than a lascannon.)

Reason for being on team: Team Leader, Investigating tech.

Speciality: Machines.... 

Anything else worth mentioning: Has near-inquisitor like respect in much of the imperium, is rumored he even serves the ordo hereticus.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

*This is now the OOC thread for Strike force.*


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Aahh... too many... fanatics... I'm dead, seems my calculations were off, horribly off!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Your character is different from the rest and makes the storyline more interesting.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Heheheh... thank you, ah sister... ummm, may we endevor to serve the God-Emperor at all times... heh? Yes?

lol


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

don't worry too much my charecter will be too busy gunning for the eldar


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a little confused with whats going on with the rp right now.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Same here... I think it was a bad idea to allow astartes in the first place.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Well Me and DA are on our own being hot headed SM, Liam is on his own following his dark visions and you guys are all meating our Harly ally.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Obviously, but why did you run off?


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Because we want our action to be rather fast paced anf you guys aren't doing shit even though we are days into the thread. We will regroup at the objective with a two pronged attack, but we just didn't like the idea of wait for ages to get going. And running off into the thick of the fight is exactly what our characters would do.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well if you want more action, take it up with the GM. I speek from D&D experiance that the last thing you want to do to the GM is to run off on your own. It makes a whole new load of work for whoevers narating. I'm sure there will be plenty of shooty smashy going on later.

As far as not doing shit, were role playing! There is some interesting charictor development going on (not to mention, a new charictor being developed). Not all action involves killing enemies.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

They don't care, they're the jocks who join to pretend to get into a fight for no better reason to stand up and swing a toy sword at an imagined enemy. But whatever, I've played with, used, and eventually sacrificed such characters before, this will be no different.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The simple facts of it are that when you are super human not every character is going to be the same, some will be followers, some will be leaders and some will want be be in the thick of the fight, if you really want me and DA can come back, but to be honest that would ruin our characters who do not like following orders or waiting around, or for that matter like being in a huge team where you have to share out the kills between everyone. But if you really want just PM me and tell me to return to the team and I will.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

No, I meant you two chargin a Ork warkamp, you're not movie marines, you would get overwhelmed by them in no time if they weren't controlled by you.

As for your characters, I'm surprised GM accepted them at all simply because they would not mesh with the group in the least. "RPG 101, if someone ain't playin ball, they ain't playin at all." Now it's fun to have that dick of a rogue stealing everything all the time, because you get to jump him for the loot afterward, but when someone makes a character that a) Won't listen to orders from the group's accepted leadership or b) Even play smart and not pull a LEEROY on everyone, then there's obvious problems. Especially when that player goes off on his own and starts GMing his own adventure. That's usually why players aren't GMs, and GMs aren't usually players.

Now as it stands, you two really aren't even part of the group anymore, you've run off and are GMing yourselves. Now since you've already kicked over the hornets nest I honestly don't want to see you two return at the van of an Ork Waaagh! so do what you like, I'm just saying next time you join an RPG (especially one where the GM is new), consider these words of advice:

If you don't like where the GM is taking the story, or how fast it's going, suck it up and move on, or roll out.

Asshole characters may be fun in the short run, but when the GM finally gets fed up with you and kicks you out (may or may not happen with current GM), you won't have anyone to be an asshole too.

Lastly, don't ask for anything special from the GM, there's a good reason why he makes restrictions, and him being desperate for players is no reason to ask for more. (Come on... 3 outcast astartes who still have all their wargear on the same mission? 1st of all you would be considered renegade in that case, 2nd I doubt your chapters would leave you alone when you have such important artefacts of their's, 3rd you'd haev been lucky enough to have survived to escape and dissapear, so why would you want to make your location known?)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I am off back now, and if you read back I am the sheep. I followed DA when he left we are going to return, and we are doing that now. We ran off so that our characters could kill some stuff, and a small group of Orc isn't a Waaaagh


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

A Waaagh!'s got to start somewhere, and 50+ orks to a group our size it might as well be.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Since when was there 50+ Orcs, and we are meant to be very good at our job, I reckon we could take them.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

This is supposed to be a "dangerous mission" meaning there's shit we can't handle, like the beginings of a Waaagh! perhaps


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, enough; the back and forth is not going to get anyone anywhere. Fact is that KageRyuuUji is right and both of you seem to care more about having bad-ass characters made only to fight and nothing else.

Your supposed to be ROLEPLAYING, not creating the most awesome character possible. If that winds up happening, then all the more power to you, but theres no point in you playing with a group if all your ever going to do is run off and god mod until you get kicked out or in trouble. Want to see something interesting, go and check out the roleplay threads welcome. You might be surprised at some of the RULES in their. Heres a couple quotes that might just go to show that Kage is not blowing smoke.



> _*Keep it real
> *_Do not try and alter the story so all it ends up talking about is how awesome your character is. Again, this is just being considerate to other players.





> *Godmodding
> *If you are participating, please do not 'godmod'. This is when you, as a participant, start dictating what others are doing, or what happens to them without their express permission. It will often ruin it for another player, or sometimes the whole thread when someone other than the GM starts dictating action.


Now this is to serve as a reminder for everyone, and is a warning for dark angel and Zondarian. We have rules for this forum on Heresy, they are there to make RP's better and enjoyable for everyone. RP's are not there so you can constantly flaunt how good your character is.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not God modding, I am following DA's posts. But I apologise I didn't realise a elite marine psyker could not take a few bears and orcs. In future he will struggle to kill little grots and wild animals.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

No you werent god moding in the sence of controling other peoples chars, but you were controling the environment without the GMs permision. so now there are either orks that the GM will have to factor into his plans, or a big inconsistancy in the story. 

And now your just being sarcastic, witch dosent help your case with the mods.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Guys, i'm really enjoying watching you squabble over this thread... anyway, i'm not making too much of an input to this thread really, but i would very much like it if i was asked before you slaughter orks and so forth, not due to godmodding issues, but due to the fact that, like col. pointed out, it could create difficulties and inconsistentcies. So, i dont mind you killing a few ork by any means, but ask me first in case there aren't any ork nearby or i need you for something soon or so forth. anyway, Peace out.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Necrosis, and anyone who hasn't posted in the Ork fight yet, please do, i need to post again. thank you!


----------

